

We'll build *any* webapp in 7 days - phpnode
http://appdone.com/

======
wurf
Sounds great. What I'm missing are some references. If those are not
available, a nice "here's our team" page would be great, providing more
information about the "not-cowboy-coders with 10 years exp". Like "this is
steve, steve has worked for the last 3 years at microsoft doing this and that,
he's responsible for ...".

~~~
phpnode
thanks for the feedback, I'll get on that straight away

------
phpnode
Also, thanks to whoever sent this in:

    
    
        From: thetwins@winklevoss.com
        Social Web App, like FB, but better.

~~~
raniskeet
I find this funny. Prepare to be sued.

------
vgurgov
we tried this some time ago for RoR prototypes(also price was lower about 5k
as far as i remember).

it didnt end up well. we had to make few refunds as clients had to much
expectations and no clue about software development. we tried to manage their
expectations, but thats very hard when you deal with someone who has 0 exp in
software development and operates phrases like "i need twitter script so that
i can copy it to my server"

most wanted was twitter/digg/facebook clone(or as many call it 'script') +
some unique features build for peanuts within 2 days

~~~
phpnode
This is a problem with being freelancers/contractors generally, especially
when dealing with non technical people. We're hoping we can weed those kind of
customers out early at the contact stage.

~~~
vgurgov
i agree. but this problem especially matters when you start offering complex
things such as sw development as a simple package that anyone with plain idea
can get.

i seriously wish you good luck with this project though. let us know what was
your experience with this promo.

------
pigats
similar service (- the visual design part), different technologies:
<http://cleancode.it/we-will-build-your-prototype/>

------
ibdknox
Out of curiosity, was this inspired by my service?

<http://iwbyp.chris-granger.com/>

~~~
phpnode
No, I've been mulling this over for a few months, yesterday we just decided to
build a site and launch. I did see your post though, how are you getting on?

------
GertG
In FF4, the "launch fast" part of your title is almost completely hidden. What
happened, only had 6 days to make it? ;-)

~~~
phpnode
really? that's strange, it looks fine in FF4 here. The site was about 12hrs
including copy writing, so there may be a few mistakes.

------
Vitaly
we've been offering "prototype in a week" for years at <http://astrails.com/>

Didn't get much demand for it. Its rare a customer will agree to the minimal
enough feature-set for it to be viable.

------
petervandijck
I have some _unlimited_ hosting to go with that for 5$/m.

------
grimen
Good luck with the code base on that such apps... :)

~~~
phpnode
if you're implying that it'll be a mess, you're wrong :)

